# Dream's New Foaling Thread



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I am starting Dream's foal thread even though she is only 5 months along, as I can't seem to find her old one. 

I am sure many of you already know a lot about Dream, as I have mentioned her a ton lol, but for the people who don't, she is my 37" AMHR Sorrel Frame Overo LWO+ who is bred to a gorgeous Black Splash Overo LWO-. She had a gorgeous Maximum sabino overo colt by him this year and is infoal to him for a 2013 foal.

Here is Dream and Rio.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Oct 20, 2012)

Dream is getting chunky! Look at her baby belly!

Dream does not look like she did in her photo shoot anymore!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 21, 2012)

wow, the are both beautiful. Love the dark eye liner lol.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi! I thought I had better come to this forum and start to learn about eveyone's barn cams and threads. Still a little confused tho lol. So glad I did because my Missy is at day 177 today, so in 3 days we hit the six month point! I only know this because she was bred only once and I guess they both decided to make the most of it. I thought she was getting way, way to wide at this stage but maybe I shouldn't be so worried reading your post. I had to take her off of our grass mix hay because it had fescue in it, so now she is on alfalfa which I really don't like. I can't find any other kind of grass hay here now, hopefully I will in the next 5 months but it is doubtful around here. I don't think I can even use this grass mix for bedding or foaling. Hope someone has advice on that. She is bred to my avatar Masq, so this foal will most likely be a bay base, but will certainly be colorful with a bay tobiano/sabino dam and a bay splash/sabino sire!

Glad to find someone already who's mare is due when mine is. I have a wireless barn cam setup and a wired barn cam setup, but wondered if Marestare is the only way to have extra eyes helping here. If it is I just might go that route after spending almost 3 full months last time trying to watch every night myself. But most of all for Missy even tho I am very private and cringe at others watching us lol.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice to know you have a mare that is close to mine too!






We feed our minis 60/40 hay and Bermuda pellets. We put straw in there stalls the month before they foal. Your mare and stallion sound gorgeous! Hoping for a colored foal for you! My mare is hitting the 6 month point too. I unfortunately don't have my minis on my property, I board them at a friends house who also owns and breeds minis, so I am not able to have marestare up, hopefully will be able to when we have them on our property. I would love to help watch, and I am sure many of the wonderful ladies on here would enjoy helping too!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Nov 6, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Keep growing that belly, Dream! We are all very anxious to see that LOUD little one you're cooking!!


Thanks Diane! Super excited! Dream is officially 159 days today.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 16, 2012)

My third cut alfalfa has a 40 to 50% mix of Orchard in it which makes me happy! I also found grass pellets at another feed store, so added to Missy's Safechoice SC she is getting a well rounded diet and I don't have to fret about it now. Missy's belly is getting well rounded too, and with her winter coat she looks like a little blimp lol.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Dec 8, 2012)

@Rubyviewminis - Very cool!!





Sorry I haven't been around guys! School has been kicking my butt! I am in drama class and we are doing a play, so I have been rehearsing my lines for the past 2 weeks. Plus by the end of this year/ January, I am going to be taking Acting classes up in Beverly Hills. Going to be crazy busy. :O May 6 is going to come so quickly! Dream is 192 days today! Haven't been out to see her in I think 2 weeks, so don't have any updated pictures unfortunetaly.



But will hopefully be going out to see her tomorrow, that is if I memorize all my lines. Ahhh! I think I am about to go insane. First time ever doing a play, and of course the director has to pick the longest play on earth, and of course he picks me for the main part. But I am really excited! My drama teacher wants me to persue acting up in Los Angeles, she says I am one of the best actors in her class, so I am very pleased to hear that.



We will see what next year brings me, hopefully a lot of excitement.





I will update you guys with more pictures if I am able to go out tomorrow to see Dream and Crystal. Hopefully I can!

How is everyone doing? How are your guys's minis?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 9, 2012)

Ooooo exciting times for you - good luck with the play and with your future in acting!





I'm sure Dream is doing fine with your friend, but we would love to see some pics if you do manage to make a visit!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 9, 2012)

Dream is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Cant wait to see her foal!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Dec 9, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Ooooo exciting times for you - good luck with the play and with your future in acting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Anna! Yes, I am sure she is doing great, will definitely take some pictures of her today and share them with you guys when I get back.







Bonny said:


> Dream is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Cant wait to see her foal!


Thank you Bonny!! I can't wait either!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Ladies!

I have been so busy! Haven't been out to see my girls in 3 weeks!! I miss them so much, but I am hopefully going to see them this Saturday. I was able to get some pictures a couple of weeks ago and I wanted to share with you guys! She is 248 days today... only 3 more months to go! I am hopefully going to be getting at least one more mare this year for next years breeding season, and I am also going to try and breed Crystal this year. Would love a foal out of her before she gets old. These were all taken on my iphone, that's why there not high quality LOL!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 3, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Such a pretty girl, and you can tell, she was totally enjoying herself!!!


Yes she was!!

How are your horses doing? And you as well.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2013)

I see Dream is still her sparky self!! Great pictures of her enjoying herself - and that scenery in the background is fabulous. Dont forget your camera on Saturday, we need lots of up to date pictures of both your pretty girls.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 4, 2013)

She loves to get out! Thank you - California is beautiful, as is every other state! Although its been colder then I like, but I can't complain! I am actually going out tomorrow and I will definitely make sure to bring my actual camera so I can take some better shots of her and Crystal.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was able to see my girls today and they were soo excited to get out! Crystal was bouncing around everywhere before we got out to the arena!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 5, 2013)

More pictures!


----------



## countrymini (Feb 5, 2013)

She has such a lovely character lol. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 6, 2013)

countrymini said:


> She has such a lovely character lol. Keep the photos coming!



Thank you! I will definitely keep taking photos of my girls!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Just great!! Looking so happy!


Thank you!! They were both so happy to get out!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 6, 2013)

They look like they were having a lot of fun!



Very cute.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2013)

Brilliant pictures - lovely to see them racing about and having fun!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks you guys!

Here are some more pictures that I took yesterday.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 9, 2013)

Haha! Thanks, she is a lot less hairier this year then she was last year, but she sure is still hairy!

We have been talking about getting two more mares this year for next years breeding season, and I think I have found those two girls! Both black and white pintos! I have a feeling one is homozygous for both the pinto gene and the black gene. Will share more once I find out if we are able to get them!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

Been a while since I have said hi to you guys. Dream is 284 days today, so I think that is just about 9 months. We are trying to get the cameras up so hopefully you guys will be able to watch Dream foal, and the other mares due this year at the farm, which is I think about 3 of them. I will let you guys know if and when we get the cameras up, first two mares are due this month and then Dream and the other one are due in a month or two. I am going to see them tomorrow so I will make sure to take some pictures! Last time I went to see them I was grooming Dream and boy did I feel that baby kick and squirm and wiggle! He/she was having a blast LOL!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 11, 2013)

Good to hear from you again - really looking forward to the pics of your beautiful girls.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2013)

Love your girls and I am also looking for to these foals


----------



## amystours (Mar 11, 2013)

Those pics make me wanna go brush and brush!! Reminds me of that ifunny picture...maybe she's barn with it...maybe it's neighbeline! (However you spell it, lol)


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello Guys!

Unfortunetaly I wasn't able to get any pictures yesterday, we went out but just as we got there it was feeding time and Dream nor Crystal didn't want to leave there food and I didn't want to force them. Even if I did they wouldn't be spunky since they would be wanting to get back to there food. We will be going to see them this coming saturday so I will definitely be able to get pictures then! Again really sorry for the disappointment, I was looking forward to taking pictures too.



Other sad news is, that we wont be able to get the cameras up. Apparently they need there own wifi signal and even if we did that, we would need to buy completely new cameras as the ones Vandy's has aren't wifi compatable.



I don't think the cameras are cheap so unfortunetaly we can't do it this year. I would spend my money on getting new cameras for the farm but we are really tight financialy.

The good news is Dream and Crystal are doing fine. Dream is getting bigger and bigger! Crystal is just a fatty and we are waiting for her to cycle so I can culture her and see whats up with her. This is her third year in california but her second breeding season with us, so last year she came in only twice and it was in the middle of June and she didn't catch, so we think she will come in season around April/May and we will be culturing her and then breeding her on that cycle if all is well with her. I don't know if the problem is that she is getting used to California's weather and that's why she didn't catch last year or if something inside her is wrong, so we will see soon! She is a very pretty mare and the stallion she will be crossed with is only 30" and is a minimal black splash overo. He is super cute and boy can he move! I would love to get her color tested to see what she carries, along with Dream, but again it costs money LOL!

I have heard about the nail test, now I understand that you never know if its a colt/filly until it is born but people do the nail test and I have heard sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. Have you guys had any luck with them?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

Better luck with the pics next weekend - we will wait!

We always use the nail/ring test just for the fun of it - and it has always been right, circle for filly, straight back and forth for a colt, and totally still for not pregnant!! Try giving it a go next time you visit.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey everyone! Got some new pictures for you guys as promised!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2013)

Another set of wonderful pictures!





I love seeing them having such fun - do they ever stop chasing around? LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Is she is always this happy to go out or does she only go out when you go to visit? She sure is a cutie.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, look at her move! Both of your girls are soooo super cute in their winter woolies! Never realized that they hair up that much there too (silly me, I kno better).

Waiting on my own foals, getting anxious now and can't wait to see yours... Are you going to put up pictures of the other mares on the farm or just your own girls?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She sure looks like she loves these outings!!!


They Both love to go out!!



Eagle said:


> Is she is always this happy to go out or does she only go out when you go to visit? She sure is a cutie.


They get out when I am not there, Vandy's has a routine for the horses. The only one that does not get to go out unless I am there is Dream because she is a HUGE alpha. The other mares will be across the arena and she goes and attacks them. She is only close to Crystal but that's because when she is pregnant, she gets attached to whoever is next to her, and even then she is still a begger. But Crystal is not alpha, she gets along with anyone, even the Donkeys. I don't think they got out last week except on Tuesday, so they were very anxious to get out. Crystal is more spunky then Dream because she is not pregnant. All Dream wants to do is eat grass and weeds, which I do not allow her because I don't think the weeds are very good for her, at least not the ones out in the arena. I have been working with Crystal a lot, because if I am not there for a long period of time, she gets super depressed, so I have been trying to go every week at least once. I was shocked yesterday because I had tied her up to go tease another mare and she just stood there all perfect. No pawing or pacing. I was so happy!



AnnaC said:


> Another set of wonderful pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL they run and run and run! Love to run!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Wow, look at her move! Both of your girls are soooo super cute in their winter woolies! Never realized that they hair up that much there too (silly me, I kno better).
> 
> Waiting on my own foals, getting anxious now and can't wait to see yours... Are you going to put up pictures of the other mares on the farm or just your own girls?


Thank you! Crystal was WAY harrier last year! She came from North Dakota or south, cant remember. Dream came from Walnut Creek Farm, so they both know the snow and how cold it gets! I can't wait to clip them, although they are very cute all in there winter woollies, I like them clipped better.

I am asking my friend who owns them, just to make sure, and if she says yes then I will post them and who they are bred too. We only have four mares to foal out this year.

Butter is a solid buckskin who is bred to a black splash overo.

Rain is a sorrel tobiano who is bred to a black splash overo.

Boots is a sorrel splash overo who is bred to a sorrel splash overo

Dream is my girl, a sorrel frame overo who is bred to a black splash overo.

For next year:

Bonnie - a bay tovero who is bred to a black splash overo

Sensation - a sorrel frame overo who is going to be bred to a black splash overo

Makarra - a black frame overo who is going to be bred to a black splash overo

Delilah - a black splash overo who is going to be bred to a black splash overo

Princess - a sorrel tobiano who is going to be bred to a buckskin splash overo

Feather - a sorrel frame overo who is going to be bred to a black splash overo


----------



## cassie (Mar 17, 2013)

wow very very exciting! love all the pics of your girls just too cute!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Cassie!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes it will be Diane!!

Kelsey gave the OK on showing you guys the rest of the crew! AND one of the mares just foaled today!!!! A silver buckskin colt with green/blue eyes and a blaze!!!! HE is so cute! Will mature small B sized 34-35!!

Here are the mares due:







The colt in this picture is also from the Stallion shown







And here is Butter and her new colt!!











And we have one more mare due, her name is Wishes and she is about 7 months pregnant. She is a sabino overo and the sire is a Homozygoues black tobiano. She is about 31-32" and Brighton the sire is about 29-30". All of the horses listed, besides Dream is loved and owned by Vandy's miniature horses. Kelsey Webber is the owner of all of them.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice. Butter and baby colt are a gorgeous colour.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I have some exciting news to share! Dream is 300 days today! She is getting really round, we are keeping and eye on her. She went 6 days after she was due, but I know that every breeding is different. We also have 6 mares infoal that Kelsey bought from an auction. They all came from New Jersey. there are 6 mares infoal and due this year and a filly. All are for sale, and they are so cute! There is a blue roan, absolutely gorgeous, 29-30" but unfortunately she isn't papered.



There is a amha/amhr registered bay roan mare, an amha/amhr solid bay mare, an amha/amhr sorrel sabino tobiano mare, and the last one is a really TINY 29" double registered solid bay mare, who we were hoping wasn't infoal but Kelsey saw the baby kicking up a storm yesterday. She has tons of well known horses in her lineage. All are infoal to a 29" Homozygous black/white tobiano. Very excited to see Dreams foal and the rest of the horses. Boots and Rain (horses listed in previous post) haven't foaled yet, so we are waiting on them too.

Hoping to get pictures on Saturday. Easter on Sunday and then 2 weeks off for spring break, so expect lots of pictures in the next two weeks!! Hope everyone has a great Easter!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Same with me!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So I have pictures of the new mares who are infoal that I mentioned earlier. Now I can't promise that we will see there foals because they are for sale and might leave before they foal here, but hopefully we will get to see some. Now these pictures were taken just after they came here and they need some TLC.

Here they are!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sure Kelsey will do the right thing. She will stay at the farm until she sells but since she is so close to foaling I'm sure Kelsey will pull her from the sales list until after she foals. All look very close to foaling. I fell in love with the blue roan but she isn't papered unfortunately.




can't wait to see all there foals! All are bred to a very nice pinto. She is 30-31 inches. Super tiny and the stallion is 29-30 inches.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2013)

Some nice looking mares there! How long have they been with you? I agree with Diane, it looks as though most of them are pretty close to foaling and any transporting to new homes could cause them (and their babies) problems. Like dogs (and and humans - dont know about other 'animals') transporting horses within 4 to 6 weeks of their due dates can cause a sudden early delivery of a foal.

Hoping for some great pics of your girls over the next couple of weeks - you did say that you have two weeks off over Easter to go visit regularly didn't you or am I mistaken?


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

They have been with Kelsey for a couple of days. She got them Monday I think. I am sure she will keep them at the farm till they foal.



they are all very nice, haven't seen them yet, about to go out to see them in a few minutes. Yes I am off for 2 weeks, but my mother is flying to Florida and is taking my camera till Friday, so the pictures I will be taking are on my iPhone. I will also get a video today for u guys to see!

Quick question, are we aloud to post videos of our horses on our page? I would love to show u guys how spunky my girls can be! But I'm pretty sure you guys know from the pictures i share.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, videos allowed here in your own post - cant wait to see them. Dont worry about only having your phone - I dont even have a camera so everything I post is a picture taken on my phone!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

Yay! I'm excited to share them! These two are of crystal only, wasn't able to get a video of dream but Monday I will be able to! Dream is starting to bag up, she is streaming milk but Kelsey said its only because she had a foal last year and its just left over. Prior to last year, dream was all dried up because she hasn't had a foal for a couple of years. Test strips say she is at the 7.2 mark. She was bred a couple times during the end of April beginning of may so she could have caught earlier then we had expected.

Anyways here are the videos!

trim.0zLVta.MOV


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 30, 2013)

Got some more videos! Sorry for the delay, was in the car on our way home and my stupid phone wasn't cooperating. LOL! I had to divide these up so hopefully I got all of it.





Number 1: IMG_1580 (1).MOV

Number 2: IMG_1580 (2).MOV

So these were the only two it would let me upload, apparently they are too big of a file to upload the rest.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2013)

No worries! I will explain.





Dreams udder is bulgy, teets are pointed down, but the bag itself isn't hard. It's jiggily but its definitely starting to get hard. I can squeeze her udders and milk will stream out. It's not sticky enough to where we think she will foal, but it's getting sticky. She is definitely looking V shaped. Her butt needs to be more soft, and her tail can bend all the way back but she is still able to tense up.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry, didnt mean to confuse you! Yes, I had to squeeze to get it out. Next time I will be more cleerer.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 31, 2013)

She has the typical older "broodmare" bag. She probably still has 30-40 days to go but we will be watching her.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have videos of dream this time! And pictures of her progress.

Here is one of the videos!

trim.7nA3oL.MOV

trim.Y3ib1i.MOV


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

She was sure in a hurry!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Dreams progress!

4-4







4-6


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry but we need to see full on sideways pictures with you down at her level (on your knees!) and pointing the camera directly at her tummy, but including the whole horse if you understand me? LOL!!

It is a good picture of her udder but you are too far in front of her for us to see the tummy pics properly. Please try again as she does look as though she is getting quite close.

Was it Dream that you said can be a bit 'funny' if turned out with other horses so she usually only goes out when you are there visiting? If so, now that you have some free time, will you be able to get her out more as exercise is so important in late pregnancy, not just for the mare but also for the positioning of the foal. Dream needs 'long term' ambling about grazing rather than too many shorter term glloping sessions.





Have any of the other mares had their babies yet? Would love to see the pictures if they have ....... please!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello! Yes I will do a better job next time! Yes Dream does not do well with others. I have been out a couple times this week and went out today and have walked her in trail the times I've been out. My friend and I took her out on trail and we walked a lot. I understand she needs a lot of excercise, I have been out to do it this week and will again next week, and of course when I can in the next couple of weeks. No new babies born yet. Two mares due this month and looks like they can go any day now. Will get some more pictures of them too. I do have new udder pics though!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2013)

Dont forget to let her have a roll when you take her out, or make sure she can be turned out somewhere to have the opportunity to roll if she needs to - apart from plenty of exercise, the chance to have good roll is important to help position the baby ready for its birth.





From the look of her udder she is progressing nicely and I dont think it will be too long before you get your little baby. Once she foals, will she be able to get out regularly - so important for baby to have plenty of space to race around in on a daily basis!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 7, 2013)

I try my best to get out there as much as possible. School and living 30 minutes aways isn't helping lol. Dream is getting enough excercise, I have been out regularly this week/weekend and plan to do so next weekend. With my mom working and me in school full time it is very difficult to get out there. I have to rely on my grandmother and she can only handle so much.

Dream is very aggressive towards other mares. We have tried to turn her out with other mares and she just dominates them. If there are a group of mares turned out together she will go over there and cause a fight - she will try and pin them to the ground and will not let them get back up. She was only nice to my other mare crystal, but that was because she got clingy to any mare that was next to her while she was pregnant, and even then she still had her bouts. I worry for the safety of the other horses, as Dream is 37" and is the biggest mare on the property and would do the most damage to the other horses. She is especially aggressive towards other mares when she has a foal by her side. Dream was in an abusive home before I got her, it has take me all of last year to try and earn her trust, we found out later that year that she isnt good with other minis. We just feel better not having her out with anyone, for the safety of her and the other mares.


----------



## cassie (Apr 7, 2013)

her udder looks good, won't be long before she has her little baby running around beside her!

I agree 100% with the girls, its so important for them to get the max amount of excercise... I'm sure you are doing everything you can for her. and she will reward you shortly with a lovely little baby... it's a pity she can't go in with other mares... I hate seeing any horse in a paddock by themselves



they are herd animals and I know my little herd aren't happy if they can't be in with or see the others...

can't wait to hear your happy news


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Herd dynamics can really be something! She's obviously an alpha mare -- too bad she's the tallest one out there. I have one like that, and she's the tallest mare also, but once the "fights" for dominance were over -- which of course she won and let everyone know SHE was the lead mare -- she now does just fine with the others. The only thing I had to do was add a second pasture feeder, so if she's in a bossy mood, the others can go eat apart from her. So funny to see one mare at a trough, and everyone else at the other.

Can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 8, 2013)

I am too scared to try and see if she settles down with the other mares, especially since the other mares aren't mine. If they were mine then I would try it again. After I wean the baby I will try again with her and Crystal, as she seemed to like her the last time they were out.

I am going out today, so I will get tummy shots of Dream and vulva/udder.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey everyone! Got some pictures and a short video. Don't mind Dreams tummy - I tried to shave it and the clippers were being a pain!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 8, 2013)

Forgot about the video lol!

trim.ZdnOQ1.MOV


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

She's looking good!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 11, 2013)

She is progressing nicely!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

She is getting very close, udder looks good and baby seems to have dropped. Not long now!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 21, 2013)

It has been a very tough week here at the farm. Two horses have passed away. Kelsey's stallion checkers who was 17 died of kidney failure and had to be uthanized on Wednesday. And then on Thursday checkers 4 year old son died of a hair ball. When they did a necropsy they found out that his intestinse had twisted and they were already dead. That same day boots had her foal. This was checkers last foal and she had a sorrel tovero colt. Absolutely gorgeous. Kelsey is still deciding on what she is going to do. She is going through so much right now. I can't imagine loosing two horses in just two days apart from each other. They have a mare there called princess and they bred her to Sam (the 4 year old) and she hasn't come back in yet and she is now 33 days. We are praying that she is infoal to him. That would be his only foal. Such a young stallion to die so soon.

Blue - the blue roan mare - had her foal also and she had a bay and white pinto filly. I have pictures of her and I will share but I'm going to wait and let Kelsey share the new colt before I show you guys.

Dream has made huge progress. She is due in less then 2 weeks. Already 324 days today. She is definently going to go over her due date like last year. Still is no where near ready. But she is getting close. I have pictures of her as well.

We also have rain left who is a sorrel tovero infoal to a black splash overo and a TINY bay mare who is infoal to a black pinto. She should have never been bred, she is that tiny. This is her first foal and we are very worries about her.

Will post pictures of dream and the new filly in the next post.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read about Kelsey's losses, please pass my sympathies on to her.

Looking forward to the pictures when you can post them.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry for the losses.

Looking forward to the pictures of the 3 new mares to foal!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you very much for your condolences.

Here are the pictures of Dream. I will try and get new pictures of the two foals.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was out today and boy is dreams bag huge! Huge change in the last two days!

This was Saturday:




And this was today:


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are the new pics of the foals. Rain also had her foal and its a palomino tovero colt. Dream is infoal to the same stallion, Rio. He produced a Medicine Hat palomino overo last time with Dream so we will see what this one will bring us.

Boots colt with checkers whos no longer with us:









Blues filly Ellie:







Rains new colt:


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

All just beautiful!!!!!!!

How is Dream today! That udder was really taking shape!!

New picture if you can please!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you! Kelsey is thrilled.





Dream is doing well today! I was out to shave her and got only one pic of her udder today. She looks like she could go next week. Kelsey won't be there to help foal her out so my mom and I will be out there along with Jonathan to help foal her out. I'm prepared to sleep over if we think she is ready. Will get more pics of her on the weekend. Next to shave is Crystal, and boy does she need it!

Kelsey's smallest mare there, calamity Jane, had her foal last night. A TINY bay filly. Identical to mom. They are the cutest and sweetest pair ever.

Dreams udder:




CJ's foal:


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

The new babies are all beautiful! Dream certainly looks very close, so yes, I think you will need to be sitting right there with her next week if she hasn't foaled before then.

Good luck!


----------



## cassie (Apr 26, 2013)

aww the new babies are gorgeous! love that little bay pinto filly! she is adorable!

won't be long before Dream pops her little one out


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone! They are so cute!

Shaved Dream and took some shots. Don't mind her messy shave. Wasn't trying to be perfect. And don't mind her, she gets super thin right before foaling. She doesn't carry very well.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

She looks good!! Some good rolling will be baby in position, and her udder looks great! Won't be long now.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 28, 2013)

That's a heartbreak about the loss of the two horses...



I hope the new babies fill the void! The babies are adorable!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (May 1, 2013)

Dream foaled a silver black filly with a blaze and two blue eyes!! Her name is All Decked Out Silver Linings Playbook.

here she is!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2013)

Oh many many congratulations!! And well done Dream - what a gorgeous little filly!!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

Oh super



Congratulations she is gorgeous.


----------



##  (May 1, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful little girl!!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Look at those blue eyes! Beautiful!!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (May 1, 2013)

Thank you Everyone!! She is a cutie! Still haven't decided on what I am going to call her. I got her registered name down, just not her barn name lol. The vet checked her and said everything looks good, gave her, her shots and checked Dream. She is the biggest foal we have had on the farm in the past 12 years they've bred minis. She looks like she could be a pony foal. Rio certainly didn't reduce the foal lol. Textbook delivery, Dream could have had it by herself but Jonathan and Neil were there to help, and I was there right after.

Got some new pictures, first time out on the grass.


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

congratulations she is adorable! what a stunning little baby girl! Dream did good on this one!


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful pictures!!! I just LOVE that little face!! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (May 9, 2013)

Thank you both!! And thank you everyone for the comments!

Got some more pictures for you! She changed colors, looks sorrel almost, but my friend confirmed she is silver black. Will be testing her for cream, splash and LWO.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! Been a while! Haven't been on the computer because I have finals all this week. Have some exciting news to share! Crystal, my buckskin frame sabino overo mare has been confirmed 22 days in foal today! I have been trying for a year to get her in foal and We all thought she had a disease where she couldn't get in foal but we are so excited that we were wrong! My camera broke so I will be using my phone but I got some pictures of Gracee and crystal to share!

Dream is taking this pregnancy great! She got so thin when she was nursing Ice last year, she is nice and thick this year!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2013)

lovely pics! your little filly is getting quite light it will be interesting to see what colour she turns out





I love seeing your girls running around!


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pictures of everyone! Baby looks like she's growing up so nicely! And congratulations on your new little baby news!


----------

